# 60amp 3phase.... we mean 30.... we mean 60



## A Good Electrician (May 29, 2011)

So, I have a work order to run a 480 3phase 60amp 4 wire circuit for some test equipment in a Raytheon Lab here in California. Midway through the job they inform me that they think it's a 30 amp not a 60 amp unit. They now are saying they me be wrong again and it is still 60amp. 
ANYWAY, no biggie. this stuff happens. I just want to shoot out my plan and ask you guys for feedback as to weather or not it's a sound plan. 
Simple, run 1". Pull #6's. (already did my voltage drop calc. I'm good.) install a 30 amp breaker at the panel, install a fusible 60amp disco at the unit and fuse it for 30. What do you guys think. That way, whatever happens I can make easy changes.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Put a 60 in the panel and fuse the disco at 30 if needed. Would save replacing both.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

To help you do that ...

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...rces/Data Sheets/Bus_Ele_DS_1118_Reducers.pdf


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Hippie said:


> Put a 60 in the panel and fuse the disco at 30 if needed. Would save replacing both.


I would go with a 60 amp sup panel....Then insert the proper circuit breaker.

They may want a single pole 120v circuit:whistling2:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hippie said:


> Put a 60 in the panel and fuse the disco at 30 if needed. Would save replacing both.


Just make sure that the disconnect is rated at 60 amps and install 30 amp fuses...


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

John said:


> I would go with a 60 amp sup panel....Then insert the proper circuit breaker.
> 
> They may want a single pole 120v circuit:whistling2:


they would need a xfmr also


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

ampman said:


> they would need a xfmr also


Misread the op.....have 208 stuck in my head from working with it all day:whistling2:


----------



## A Good Electrician (May 29, 2011)

Thank you sir. will do.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

John said:


> Misread the op.....have 208 stuck in my head from working with it all day:whistling2:


i know what you mean brother


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

ampman said:


> i know what you mean brother


Will have 208v dancing on the brain all.....night.......long.:laughing:


----------

